# What do I need to bring to the NCT?



## Brendan Burgess

Is it just the Vehicle Registration Cert and the price of the test? 

And, of course, my car...


----------



## MaryBe

I took my reg cert three weeks ago for my NCT and they told me they didn't need it. My daughter was also told this last week.

If you have hub caps, make sure to take them off before bring to NCT and fasten all rear seat belts.  So all you need to bring is yourself, your wallet and of course your car.

Good luck.


----------



## Caveat

MaryBM said:


> ...  fasten all rear seat belts.



And make sure all rear seat belts are visible/on display - unlike me a few years ago: there was a central rear seat belt tucked into the gap in the upholstery that I didn't know existed 

Luckily, they let me away with it at the time but probably wouldn't now.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I did get my annual service and pre nct last week. He connected all the seatbelts to the buckles and suggested I leave them like that if possible.

Maybe someone should do a Pre NCT Check List for the average punter. Not the one for the garage, but just things like you mentioned above.


----------



## Towger

Brendan said:


> Is it just the Vehicle Registration Cert and the price of the test?
> 
> And, of course, my car...


 
Never been asked for the VRC. BTW I am supprised at you Brendan, driving such an old car.

If your car has a beam adjustor make sure it is set to 0.


----------



## Eng Car 1

No harm to give the car a quick wash. Always gives the impression the car is well looked after.


----------



## Caveat

Eng Car 1 said:


> No harm to give the car a quick wash. Always gives the impression the car is well looked after.


 
You are required to do this anyway - particularly the underbody.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Caveat said:


> You are required to do this[wash the car] anyway - particularly the underbody.



I think it's a good idea, but is it a requirement?


----------



## bond-007

Well, if the tester wanted he could refuse to do the test if the car was dirty.

Also many are quite anal in asking for the VRC and others couldn't care less. Best to cover yourself and have the cert handy.


----------



## Caveat

Brendan said:


> I think it's a good idea, but is it a requirement?


 
Well it probably depends on the exact wording (which I can't remember), but in the NCT reminder letter, IIRC, the washing reference is included together with 'removing the hubcaps' and I think it falls under "Please ensure that..." or words to that effect.

_Edit - here, found this:_ [broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen

They told me in NCT that they will normally only need to see the VRC the first time that they view the car.  Presumably they note it on their records so no need to bring it each time after that.

I firmly believe in bringing the car without getting the garage to have a look at it and well and good if it passes.  If it doesn't I get their requested repairs done and take it back.  I would point out that him indoors does keep both cars in good order.  My main reason for not bothering with the pre-NCT is because they can fail it on so many small things such as in our case one of the pedals covers had wear on it.  I think at the time it cost €7.00 to buy a new one.

I'm strongly of the opinion that it is best to clean the outside and in as much as possible.


----------



## Determined

Can any one tell me how much is the actual test ? and how are you supposed to clean the underbody ?


----------



## niceoneted

It's 50 euro. A good car wash will usually get it clean. Unless your driving cross country all the time you shouldn't have anything to worry about. 
Sue Ellen is right re VRC. I got NCT on my previous car 3 times they only looked the first time. I brought my newer car for the first time last week and they had a look.
One thing check the cert after. They had the odometer reading as 10,000 more then it was (slip of the finger on the keyboard) but if I didn't cop it and look for a change it might have looked like the car was  clocked further down the line.


----------



## Gondola

Make sure the interior of the car is tidy. There should be no stuff around (no runners, or sports gear on the back seat).


----------



## g1g

do you need to book the nct yourself now since they brought in penalty points for not having it, or do they still send out a notice for it?


----------



## woodbine

g1g said:


> do you need to book the nct yourself now since they brought in penalty points for not having it, or do they still send out a notice for it?


 
_6. Will I be notified when my test is due? 
If you do not hear from NCTS and think your car may be eligible for the NCT, then please phone us on 1890 412 413 or you can check our on-line service by simply typing in your car registration number. Owners of cars that have been off the road or have not been taxed for over 3 months it will be necessary for the owner of the vehicle to contact NCTS directly themselves._ 

from [broken link removed]

i think most people would get a reminder that the nct is due. But it probably happens that people move house/sell or scrap vehicle etc and the nct reminder might not get to the current owner.


----------



## Sue Ellen

This previous thread might be worth a read for info.

As far as I can recall they told me when I phoned that they don't send out reminders any longer.


----------



## DeclanP

Doesn't really matter whether its clean or dirty, its all on ticking the right boxes and the humour of the guys that are doing the test on the day. I have found some foreign lads to be particularly picky at the NCT centre in Galway.


----------

